

Ask HN: Why are we a throw away culture? - jww1117

This is a question that I&#x27;ve been pondering about for a really long time. We as humans are so wasteful. Think about the last time that you bought something, it could be anything. Think about all the packaging materials that you threw away. Something has to be done to remedy this mindset because eventually we&#x27;ll run out of space to put all of this trash. I wanted to ask a few questions to try and wrap my head around why this throw away mindset exists:<p>1) What are some of the obstacles preventing a consumer to recycle?<p>2) Why aren&#x27;t all packaging materials recyclable?<p>3) Why do most people just trash materials instead of recycling it?<p>4) Why are some materials made out of non-reusable material?<p>5)Lastly, does anybody have any ideas of how to go about changing the mindset of the individual towards pro-recycling?
======
waynerad
To me it seems like the fundamental problem is that packaging is never sent
back to the manufacturer -- it never becomes a problem or a cost to the
manufacturer so they never pay any attention to it. From the manufacturer's
point of view, the purpose of packaging is to win the sale. So it must look as
appealing as possible on the shelf in the store.

Not only the packaging, but the product itself never gets sent back to the
manufacturer after it no longer works or the customer is no longer using it.
So any pollution caused by the product is not the manufacturer's problem,
doesn't present them with any costs, and therefore never gets any attention.

Actually sending things back to the original manufacturers is a logistical
problem that is not worth solving, in our current economic arrangement. The
problem of buying materials and assembling them in to products, packaging them
and selling them is worth solving, because there is money to be made at the
end of the process. Basically the answer all your questions is money.

